# עציצי תבלין ומרכזי שולחן



## spur (10/7/13)

עציצי תבלין ומרכזי שולחן 
חשבנו על עציצי תבלין כמתנות לאורחים אבל יש לנו כמה שאלות והתייעצויות איתכן 
1. אם יש לנו 500 מוזמנים ובטח יהיו כ400 אורחים, כמה לקנות? הוא אומר גג 200 ואני אומרת לפחות 300 (ישר עובר לי בראש אנשים "שיעמיסו" לעצמם שני סוגים וזוגות שיקחו אחד לכל אחד), מה החישוב המומלץ בדרך כלל?

2. חשבנו לעשות מהם (איכשהו, עוד לא ברור לנו ממש איך ואם זה אפשרי בכלל) מרכזי שולחן, כלומר לשים בכל מרכז שולחן 4-5 עציצים ואת השאר ביציאה.... מה דעתכן? בעייתי? הגיוני?
יש רעיונות לגבי איך לעצב את זה? לרשום עליהם פתק שיבהיר שאפשר לקחת אותם הביתה בסוף... זה לא יתפספס?
החשש שלנו שאנשים לא יקחו את המתנות כי הם לא ישימו לב שזאת מתנה

3. האם מניחים את המתנות בחוץ מתחילת החתונה או שצריך להוציא אותן משלב מסוים? כי הכניסה והיציאה הן באותו מקום (מן הסתם)....

תודה!


----------



## butwhy (10/7/13)

מה שאני חשבתי לעשות 
היי!
אנחנו עושים אירוע קטן למשפחות בקרוב, ומה שאני חשבתי הוא פשוט להשתמש בעציצי תבלין קטנים כ"פתקיות הושבה" שיהיו על השולחנות: לכתוב על כל עציץ את שם המשפחה/ החבר שלהם הוא מיועד, ולכתוב בפינה "קחו אותי הביתה!". 
בארוע קטן כמו שלנו, לדעתי זה יחליף לגמרי את פתקיות ההושבה (כי לא יותר מדי מסובך למצוא את העציץ הרלוונטי), אבל את יכולה לעשות גם וגם.
לא יודעת מה גודל השולחנות, אבל לדעתי זה יפה שזה על השולחן. אני אוהבת צמחי תבלין


----------



## Bobbachka (10/7/13)

אז ככה... 
לגבי כמות- אני אמליץ על חוק ההזמנות: קונים 60% ממספר האורחים שיגיעו. כלומר אם יגיעו 400 איש, תקנו 240 עציצים.
לגבי מרכזי שולחן- זה רעיון מקסים וכמה זוגות עשו זאת- ממליצה לשים את העציצים בתוך שקיות נייר חומות ולקשור עם סרט/רפייה.
לגבי ה"זיהוי"- יש פה דוגמא למקלות ארטיק שצבועים בצבע "גיר"- אגב, אפשר להכין צבע גיר לגמרי לבד- ככה.
אפשר פשוט לצבוע את המקלות בגואש ולכתוב מצד אחד את תאריך החתונה ומהצד השני (שרואים) "קחו אותי"/ "מוזמנים לקחת אותי".... ויש עוד כמה דוגמאות לזיהוי פה.


----------



## butwhy (10/7/13)

איפה בעצם קונים שקיות נייר חומות? 
יש לכן מושג לגבי מחירים פלוס מינוס?
תודה!


----------



## orangeada (10/7/13)

באיביי יש מלא.. השאלה אם יש לך מספיק זמן


----------



## saragoren (10/7/13)

שקיות נייר 





איני מצאתי שקיות נייר בחנות בת"א ממש ליד דיזינגוף סנטר שנקראת הילולה ,מומלצת בחום! יש שם דברים מקסימים והמון השראה 
בהצלחה


----------



## saragoren (10/7/13)

pinterest- המון רעיונות שאספתי לעיצוב/ לחתונה 
אם בא לכן- אספתי ה-מ-ו-ן רעיונות לעיצוב/ לחתונה/ לשמלות/ שיער/ איפור  וכו'.. 
מוזמנות להיעזר- אולי יעניק לכן השראה


----------



## saragoren (10/7/13)

ועכשיו עם הלינק  http://pinterest.com/saritgo/boards/


----------



## butwhy (10/7/13)

תודה! מסתבר שלאמא יש סטוק מסיבה לא ברורה


----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

בכל חנות של חומרי בנייה 
יש שקיות חומות ולפעמים זה גם יותר זול מבמקומות אחרים.


----------



## נרקיסיםלבנים (10/7/13)

כמה דברים... 
לגבי הכמויות- לדעתי כדאי לעשות רשימה מסודרת לפי ה"בתי אב", להגיע למספק מדויק ככל האפשר. על המספר הזה לקחת תוספת קטנה של ספיירים שתהיה אצלכם (רצוי להביא מעט יותר, אם משפחה תקח שניים שלא יווצרו חוסרים וחוסר נעימות). 
עדיף גם שלא תצטרכו להתרוצץ שוב, כמה ימים לפני הארוע בשביל כמה עציצים חסרים. 
מבחינת העיצוב- תעשו את התכנון, כולל ניסיון על אב טיפוס (או כמה עציצים), תהיו מוכנים מבחינת הרכישה (איפה וכמה עולה) ותעבדו על התוויות. 
כשתהיה ודאות מבחינת כמות המוזמנים תבצעו את הרכישה. את השתילים עצמם תקנו ממש סמוך לארוע בכדי שיראו רעננים ושלא תצטרכו לטפל בהם... (אפשר לשריין קרוב משפחה למשימה הזו).
מבחינת הלייבלים והארגון בארוע- מרגיש לי לא נכון שחלק יקבלו בתחילת הארוע וחלק אחרי, על השולחן ביציאה. ההתייחסות צריכה להיות ברורה ואחידה בכדי למנוע מהמוזמנים שלכם תהיות וחוסר נוחות. 
אפשרויות לפיתרון- גם מרכז שולחן (נגיד עציץ מעט גדול יותר) שהוא "ציבורי" וגם עציצים אישיים אותם מגישים ביציאה (בונים את השולחן כשעתיים מתחילת הארוע).
או- לכל "בית אב" עציץ פרטי המוגש בכניסה בתור פתק הושבה, והולכים איתו לשולחן. 
או- על כל שולחן ממתינים כל העציצים של כל המוזמנים שיושבים בשולחן.  
תוויות- חייבות להיות אישיות וברורות. אם בשלטים קטנים, תווית קשורה בחוט טבעי או כל דבר אחר (יש מלא אפשרויות יפות ללייבלים). 
צריך להיות ברור שזו מתנה אם ב "קחו אותי הביתה" או "שלכם באהבה" או "מזכרת מאיתנו"...


----------



## spur (10/7/13)

תודה לכולן, כמה תגובות ושאלות 
קודם כל- תודה! העזרה שלכן לא מובנת מאליה ואנחנו מודים לכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שנית, כל שולחן מכיל 12 אנשים, נראה לכן הגיוני לשים על כל שולחן 7-8 עציצים? זה לא יכסה יותר מדי מהשולחן?
שנית, תוויות הקרמיקה הורסות... איפה אפשר לעשות דבר כזה או משהו דומה? אולי עם דס\חימר? ואיך מכינים חותמת להחתמה הקרמיקה?

מישהי יודעת על מקומות יחסים זולים אם קונים בכמויות?


----------



## pipidi (10/7/13)

אני לא יודעת לגבי תויות קרמיקה 
אני לא יודעת אם דס יקבל דחיסות וקושי דומה, ואילו חימר יש לשרוף בתנור (לא ביתי). אולי פימו, אבל לדעתי זה יצא יקר מאד בנוסף להוצאה על העציצים עצמם.

מה שכן, לגבי חותמת, אפשר להזמין כמעט בכל מקום שעושה חותמות, רק את הגלופה, כך שאפשר לעצב מה שרוצים, בגודל הרצוי ולהזמין. (כדאי לברר מראש אם זה כמובן אפשרי במקום שעושה את החותמות, אם אם עושים את הגלופות מגומי, זה לא צריך להיות בעייתי).


----------



## נרקיסיםלבנים (10/7/13)

בדברים האלה הכי טוב לעשות סימולציה 
לדמות את גודל השולחן ולראות איך מקבץ עציצים יושב בתוכו. יכול להתקבל מקסים! 
כדאי גם להתייעץ עם המקום לגבי ניצול השולחן מבחינת אוכל/ שתיה. האם השולחן שבחרתם על כמות הסועדים יוצא צפוף או שיש די מקום.
תוויות נהדרות אפשר להכין מבצק מלח! גם זול וגם מקסים, השאלה אם מתחשק לך לעשות דברים לבד... 
מערבבים חומרים, יוצרים צורה וחור. 
ההטבעה אפשר מחותמות של אותיות הבעיה היא שיש רק באנגלית. או ליצור חותמת גנרית בלי שמות אישיים.


----------



## spur (10/7/13)

תודה לשתיכן 
הקטע הוא שיהיו על השולחן גם כמה סלטים וגם שתיה...
אז קצת קשה "לסמלץ את זה", בטעימות הבאות שלנו נסתכל...


----------



## 00Tali00 (11/7/13)

עוד רעיון 
הכנו 210 עציצים ל280 אורחים, היה ביקוש מטורף וכל העציצים נלקחו! (אפילו היו כאלה שלא נשאר להם עציץ והכנו להם ספיירים אחרי החתונה  )


----------



## spur (13/7/13)

אפשר לשאול על קצת פרטים 
למשל כמה זה עלה לך? כי 210 מ280 זה 75%, אז אני משערת שזה יצא די יקר לא?

לנו יש כ500 מוזמנים (וכנראה כ400 אורחים) והחלטנו שנוציא עד כ2000 שקלים על זה


----------



## 00Tali00 (13/7/13)

עונה - 
היי!

יצא לנו כ3.5 ש"ח לעציץ. וזה אחרי סקר שוק נרחב מאוד.. כמה זמן יש לכם? מתי החתונה?
העציצים היו במבצע ועלו 2 ש"ח ליחידה במשתלות יגור במסגרת מבצע שבועות שהיה להם. ביום רגיל לדעתי הם עולים 5 ש"ח ליחידה ואולי יש הנחות על כמות/חבר מועדון וכו'... (נקראים עציצי סייגון סוג 1)

קנינו זרעים של בזיליקום (כ7 ש"ח לחבילה וקנינו 2 חבילות) והנבטנו בגינה (זה לוקח בערך חודש עד שהם מגיעים לגודל סביר).
חוץ מזה קנינו עוד משהו כמו 50-100 כוסיות של פלפל חריף שעלו 1.15 ש"ח ליחידה אאל"ט.

את התגיות שעל העציצים עיצבה חברה מאוד מוכשרת שלי באותו קונספט כמו ההזמנות ורשמנו על חלק "קחו אותי!" ועל חלק "תודה." והדבקנו על מקלות של קרטיבים (כ6 שקלים לחבילה של 120 מקלות).

דורש הרבה זמן - להשקות, לשתול, לנקות את העציצים אחרי השתילה, לגזור, להדביק.. אבל שווה את המאמץ! קיבלנו המון מחמאות ועדיין מקבלים תמונות של עציצים שצמחו יפה.. 

קחי בחשבון שאם העציצים הם גם מרכזי שולחן אז מבחינת תקציב אם תכננת להוציא סכום מסויים על "לעצב" מרכזי שולחן - יש לך קצת חסכון שם


----------



## spur (13/7/13)

תודה! החתונה שלנו... 
היי!
יש לנו חודשיים וחצי עד החתונה, אבל הנבטה לא אה בחשבון פשוט כי אין לנו גינה....

למה הכוונה בכוסיות? אלו הכוסיות החד פעמיות שבהן יש כבר שתיל ורק צריך לשתול אותו בעציץ חרס? אם כן, זה יכול להתאים... יש כאלו גם של תבלינים? יש לך מושג כמה זה עולה?


----------



## 00Tali00 (13/7/13)

כמה דברים... 
לא חייבים גינה בשביל להנביט רק מקום להניח את זה בבית שיהיה בו מספיק אור...

כן, אלו הכוסיות. ככל שקונים אותן בשלב יותר צעיר של הצמח זה יותר זול (ממה שהספקתי לראות בכמה משתלות).
תתחילו לעשות סקר שוק ותעברו בין כמה משתלות. (אם אתם מאיזור חיפה/חוף כרמל יש לי כמה המלצות)
המחיר יורד עם הכמות! הכי יקר שראינו היה 10 ליח' והכי זול 1.15.. כמובן יש הרבה באמצע..

תצטרכו לקנות גם שקים של אדמה לקראת השתילה ואם את אומרת שאין לכם גינה מומלץ לעשות את השתילה איפשהו מחוץ לבית כי זה עושה המון בלגאן  

בהצלחה!!


----------



## spur (13/7/13)

אבל צריך הרבה מקום בשביל זה לא? 
תודה! 

אנחנו נתחיל לבדוק...


----------



## t-man (11/7/13)

הסעות
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
שלום לכולם!

אני מתחתן בנובמבר-החתונה תתקיים בחיפה ורוב חברי ומשפחתי ממרכז ולכן אנחנו מעוניינים לקבוע הסעה מתל אביב לאולם בחיפה.

יש למישהו טלפון של חברת הסעות אמינה(גם בעלת אוטובוסים וגם בעלת מיני בוסים)עם מחיר שפויי?

בתודה מראש,טל


----------

